# Need Help to fit Sturmey Archer Front Brake to My 48' Pacemaker fork leg



## kcscoot (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey all!
     I am having trouble fitting my Sturmey Archer front brake anchor-arm to the fork leg of my early 48' Loop-Frame Whizzer, Pacemaker (with Post-type Seat).  I have decided to use a late version of SA brake that is steel and has the appearance of the vintage brakes.  The arm is the same length and general size as vintage brakes and when the wheel is attached to the fork, the arm reaches all the way up to the top fork tube.  If I attached the clamp provided at that point, it would in affect bind the fork tube to the leg and would not allow the fork to spring up and down.  
     I have never seen one of these installations and don't have much to go on so what am I doing wrong.  Does the clamp have to be the correct style/size to allow the arm to slide up and down under tab on the clamp?    I would send pics but, my bike is in another state and I can't get to it.  Makes me think I would have been better off using a heavy duty Bendix-K hub instead!!  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks! Greg T.


----------

